# chestnut breasted mannikin breeding



## drmarsh (Nov 7, 2011)

hey guys, my cock CBM is ruffing up his feathers when he goes near to the hen, he is singing for a solid minute at times, she peers at him, then kinda gently pecks his face... is this courtship behaviour a sign mating is to come, or is the pecking a sign of disapproval? thanks alot guys, Joe


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

I'd say its a good sign. You'll know when they don't take to each other - she'll probably peck him aggressively or will fly away :2thumb:


----------



## drmarsh (Nov 7, 2011)

ok mate thanks alot, would be great to have them breed im probably more eager than they are :L


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

It's typical behaviour for manakins and munias. 

Start to put little clumps of hay and nesting material in the bars. He will pick a bit up and jump up and down on the perch next to the hen. 

Nest basket in and bobs your mothers brother.

Egg food, small amounts of green foods and plenty of millet in. 

They make pretty good parents but you can foster under bengies if needed.

Good luck!!

John


----------



## drmarsh (Nov 7, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> It's typical behaviour for manakins and munias.
> 
> Start to put little clumps of hay and nesting material in the bars. He will pick a bit up and jump up and down on the perch next to the hen.
> 
> ...


awesome cheers mate, i put nest hair in the nest box, should i do this or let them? also what greens do they eat? cheers mate


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Poke some through the cage bars also it can spur in display and gives them something to build,

For green foods I use that mineral water washed rocket from the super market.

But as long as it's pesticide free you can wild forage. All cage birds like variety. Small amounts of soaked seed and sprouted seeds. 

Putbsome finch or canary seed on some wet kitchen roll, after a day or so the seeds will split and the root pokes out, feed the seeds then.

Apple, pear, carrot and grass seeds in the summer in feed it all!

Some of the wild bird seeds are goid also! You can get a kilo of teasel seed in wilcos for two quid!! Feed in finger draws as a build up food all through nesting.

There are so many hints and tips I could be here all night!!

Also get cage and Avairy birds paper. It's out every Wednesday I think. I get mine from my local wh smiths, although it's much cheaper by subscription. Yes even those of us that write for the paper still have to buy thier own 

Above all enjoy your birds!!!take pictures and enjoy!

Good luck

John


----------



## drmarsh (Nov 7, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Poke some through the cage bars also it can spur in display and gives them something to build,
> 
> For green foods I use that mineral water washed rocket from the super market.
> 
> ...


thank you very much sir, brilliant advice, i shall definately be doing all of that, one last thing (i know im an amateur) my "female" society is singing, all be it a slightly higher pitched song than my male, s/he is singing allmost as much as he is and stretching he/r neck upwards at the same time, im assuming this means she is a he ): is this correct? thanks alot mate, Joe


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Mmmmm. That's the trouble with monomorphism! I am having the same sort of issues with my Indian silverbills. I bought 2pr. Now under bird lighting all four sing! But....one is laying!! I know which one now. So it would indicate by song and head movement that yours is a cock, but until it bounces up and down with nesting in it's month, singing and reaching forward you just can't tell.

You can get an eye for birds and I always thought my bird was a hen, but the singing indicated otherwise. In my case the singing is an anomaly.

Bengies will get in the nest at every opportunity so put the nest in and see what happens. If it is a cock a quick visit to your local bird clubs table top sale or auction will soon provide you with a good choice of hens.

It's always good to have bengies, they are simply the best foster parents!

John


----------



## drmarsh (Nov 7, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Mmmmm. That's the trouble with monomorphism! I am having the same sort of issues with my Indian silverbills. I bought 2pr. Now under bird lighting all four sing! But....one is laying!! I know which one now. So it would indicate by song and head movement that yours is a cock, but until it bounces up and down with nesting in it's month, singing and reaching forward you just can't tell.
> 
> You can get an eye for birds and I always thought my bird was a hen, but the singing indicated otherwise. In my case the singing is an anomaly.
> 
> ...


wicked thanks alot, i might take him back to the shop and ask to swap, hopefully he will let me, as i do not know of any bird clubs in my area


----------



## drmarsh (Nov 7, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Mmmmm. That's the trouble with monomorphism! I am having the same sort of issues with my Indian silverbills. I bought 2pr. Now under bird lighting all four sing! But....one is laying!! I know which one now. So it would indicate by song and head movement that yours is a cock, but until it bounces up and down with nesting in it's month, singing and reaching forward you just can't tell.
> 
> You can get an eye for birds and I always thought my bird was a hen, but the singing indicated otherwise. In my case the singing is an anomaly.
> 
> ...


wicked thanks alot, i might take him back to the shop and ask to swap, hopefully he will let me, as i do not know of any bird clubs in my area


----------

